# New poster



## theironneverlies (Nov 9, 2022)

Hello, I've been training for a few years and have a little bit of muscle. Now I'm looking to gradually lean down. Probably 8-10% is my goal. I expect I'm something like 18-20% now.

I'll probably read more than post but I look forward to being here


----------



## Multislacking (Nov 9, 2022)

Welcome.  Rules in my sig below.


----------



## Richardbrown (Nov 23, 2022)

Welcome, brother! Richard here from Napsgear 
If you want any assistance, you can pm me or email me at richard.brown01@tutanota.com
I would love to help you.

Thank you!


----------



## Push50 (Nov 28, 2022)

theironneverlies said:


> Hello, I've been training for a few years and have a little bit of muscle. Now I'm looking to gradually lean down. Probably 8-10% is my goal. I expect I'm something like 18-20% now.
> 
> I'll probably read more than post but I look forward to being here


Welcome to the forum Sir.  Come check us out at Uncle Z


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 1, 2022)

*Welcome to Ironmag! *


----------



## BodybuilderZepp (Dec 22, 2022)

Welcome to IMF. I’m a Rep for DrugsGear aka AlanDomestic if you have any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## Riles (Dec 26, 2022)

Welcome


----------



## lewie82 (Dec 29, 2022)

Hey Brothers, it says I'm a newbie but I have been a member since 2013 I just had some time away because I got off PED's for a while to start a family then just hopped on TRT.  I was a member on anabolic steroid forum also for even longer but it looks like my account completely disappeared from there. Anywho hope everyone is having happy holiday and a blessed new year!


----------

